# A Pod System With RBA Option? Check It Out~



## 3avape (1/6/19)

*Product introduction*
The Smoant Pasito Pod Kit, adopting the innovative CPR technology with colorful and durable stunning finish without finger print, is a revolutionary pod system features with 3 different coils (DTL-Mesh 0.6ohm/ MTL-Ni80 1.4ohm/ RBA Coil) and 5-level adjustable voltages with the convenient VV button to satisfy all your vaping needs and bring optimal flavor. In addition, the Pasito Kit is powered by an internal battery with 1100mAh capacity and features 3.0ml refillable pod .



*Parameters:*
Size: 102x 38x 18mm
Voltage: 3.2- 4.2V
Pod capacity: 3.0ml
Conversion rate: 95%
Intelligent LED light
Colorful resin drip tip
1100mAh internal battery
Charging: Type-C 5V/ 1A
Pod paterial: Food-grade PCTG
Battery material: Space aluminum
5-level VV: 10W/ 13W/ 16W/ 20W/ 25W
*Coil resistances: *
DTL-Mesh 0.6ohm (20- 25W);
MTL-Ni80 1.4ohm (10- 13W);
Single RBA Coil (Best: 0.5- 1.0ohm)
(For ordinary coil with φ1.0mm or less, sold separately)



*Features:*
-First pod system that supports RBA
-Ant constant-output chip for superb flavor
-Adjustable top airflow channel & top filling
-DL/MTL/RBA coils to satisfy all your vaping needs
-Innovative 5-level adjustable voltages with VV button
-Innovative CPR technology with colorful and durable stunning finish



*Package includes:*
1x Smoant Pasito Battery
1x Smoant Pasito Cartridge
1x DTL-Mesh 0.6ohm
1x MTL-Ni80 1.4ohm
1x Type-C Charge Cable
1x User Manual
1x Warranty Card


----------

